# Some New Super Locals, Lets See Your Favorite Locals!



## antlerman23 (Jan 1, 2016)

I got these over the past year, but I dont think I have posted them yet, so here it goes!


The amber one is embossed DR. A. S. ADAMS ROCHESTER, MINN.
The clear one is embossed EAGLE DRUG STORE (embossed eagle on mortar and pestle) G. HARGESHEIMER & CO. ROCHESTER MINN
The cool thing about these two bottles is that they came from the same building. Gustavus Hargesheimer established a drug store in 1865 in Rochester after serving in the Civil War. in 1885 Dr. A. S. Adams came to Rochester and began a physician practice in the floor above Hargesheimer's drug store (a very logical location!) In 1892 Dr. Adams was elected Coroner of Rochester, and shortly after ended his physicians practice. This bottle dates to his time as a physician, and the Eagle Drug Store bottle predates Adams' arrival by 10-15 years. Two of the earliest Rochester bottles, and the Adams is the only one anyone has ever seen/heard of/imagined. I didn't even know my hometown had a colored druggist until I saw it! I'm still looking for the blob sodas and Gravitating stopper from Rochester! Help me find them! 

Lets see some other local favorites! Druggists, pontils, flasks, Lets see 'em all!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice adds, I definitely have a weak spot for the pictorial eagles!


----------



## Goodman (Jan 2, 2016)

Two of my favorite locals. The only Amber druggist I have from Shreveport, and the only embossed Shreveport whiskey flask I've ever seen.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 3, 2016)

Keeping with the amber and local thread here is one of my favorite local druggists. I live in earthquake country or it used to be. Now Oklahoma and Arkansas are "earthquake country" courtesy of fricken fracking. But I digress. Local light almost yellow druggist.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2016)

Lordbud said:


> Keeping with the amber and local thread here is one of my favorite local druggists. I live in earthquake country or it used to be. Now Oklahoma and Arkansas are "earthquake country" courtesy of fricken fracking. But I digress. Local light almost yellow druggist.View attachment 168368


 Love it!!! the frackers will disagree but not me. :boom:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2016)

...but I digress even further.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2016)

Now to get back on topic I have to ask what is local? Local to where, who and when. The present abode and two of the previous locals in which I lived have no reported embossed anything bottles. Can I choose something nearby? How about places I have lived or at least been to?
I can't figure out the album part of this prog. so in order. 
I wasn't born in this one but kinda grew up there. 
I've been here but just for a visit. It was local for a day or two. 

This is a couple towns over but I did live there for a few weeks.

One town over from where I lived once for many years,

Where would I like to live would be a different story and then maybe local.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 3, 2016)

Hmmm, well keeping with the local AND eagle thread here we go.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 3, 2016)

"Local" to me is defined by the area where you grew up. Where you went to school as a kid, high school, worked your first job. I grew up in the South Bay, Santa Clara Valley. So local bottles in my estimation are those hailing from the San Francisco Bay Area. I have never lived anywhere else than the Santa Clara Valley/Santa Clara County. My life has never had anything to do with "Silly Con Valley". I'm not employed by any high tech/dot com/venture capital start-up company. Nor have I ever been. I have been interested in local history for the past 40+ years. So to me local means where I grew up, lived nearly all of my life, and still reside despite the economic horror of trying to afford living in my own home town.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice local Pharmacy Jason, I also like the Phoenix punkin seed, wasn't aware there was one, nice!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 3, 2016)

I also like that Eagle drug store pharmacy bottle too!!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 9, 2016)

WOW! Thanks for the pics guys! Every single bottle on here is a killer! I especially like that Shreveport flask and the almost yellow San Fran druggist! you guys rock! Local to me is any bottle from close to where you have lived. I'm only 19 so I haven't lived in very many places yet, but anywhere where you have lived counts as local to me!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Local LaPorte County area bottles*

A few of my local bottles acquired since 1969:


Not exactly "new" to the collection though.


----------



## jblaylock (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's my favorites, from the tiny town I grew up in.  Population now is about 300, but during the time the bottles was made, it was a whole lot more.  Wallins Creek is a coal mining town that, at one point, was the home to Henry Ford's coal mining plant that powered his Ford assembly lines.  During the coal boom, it was a bustling town, now..ghostly.

Wallins Bottling Works: Wallins Creek, KY


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice deco soda! It has a good story to go along with it too.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice pics people! This is where i was born, grew up and probably die!!!??? Lol. the market st drug store building is still standing. ( 1885 )


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

That is a nice soda.and can relate to the story, booming coal town,  now,,, almost nothing!!!


----------

